# Moss + superglue = awesome!



## Kunsthure

I came across the technique of using superglue to attach moss to things and it works so well! I used it yesterday to attach precise tufts of flame moss to DW and tame some Xmas moss that was barely attached to a coral rock in one place. Now it's smooth with no loose parts. I was able to cover the whole rock instead of just having a floppy mess. The superglue will look white until the moss fills back in and it does kill what moss it touches but it's worth it to me. I was so tired of dealing with fishing line or thread. I will always use superglue on my moss now. I just wanted to share this technique because in the two years I've been into planted tanks, I'd never heard of it. 

-Lisa


----------



## somewhatshocked

Actually a pretty common technique to use Super Glue Gel for attaching plants like moss, Anubias and various ferns. Lots of folks on TPT using that method. Even more common in marine/reef tanks.

I've never had it kill moss even when doused in glue. But you're right about it covering up the less than attractive white residue quickly.


----------



## hakishimiei

i didnt even know you can use super glue... does it change the water parameter??


----------



## Kunsthure

hakishimiei said:


> i didnt even know you can use super glue... does it change the water parameter??


Once it's dry it's totally inert and aquarium safe as long as its the cyanoacrylate (sp?) kind, which most superglue is. 

As a former moss collector, I wish I would've known about this a long time ago. The moss on my DW looks like it's been growing for a long time; not like the tied down look of thread. And I found that tying it down ended up killing a lot of the bottom layer since it couldn't get any light or water circulation, so it was even harder for it to attach. 

-Lisa


----------



## dhgyello04

Ok ...
I have a question about the process.

How long dose it take to dry the glue?
How dry does the moss need to be?

Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## Jim_PA

dhgyello04 said:


> Ok ...
> I have a question about the process.
> 
> How long dose it take to dry the glue?
> How dry does the moss need to be?
> 
> Sorry for the newb question.


 
I was just going to ask the same questions as well, about to buy some moss this weekend.


----------



## jeremyTR

Came across or brought to your attention in your other topic? 

I've been wanting to try it though but sewing string works good too.. just tie a few stands of moss not a whole clump. 



Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Complexity

I've used super glue to hold down anubias to driftwood with fantastic success (best method I've ever used).

What I did was put all my pre-soaked wood and anubias in a bowl. I covered the anubias with a damp paper towel just to keep the water from evaporating off the anubias. Then when I selected a piece of wood and anubias plant to put together, I just used a paper towel to wipe off the spots where I was about to glue. I used very little glue, held it together for a short while, and once I could tell the glue was holding, I put it back in the bowl. Once I had finished all that I was going to do, I put it all in the tank, and it's been looking great ever since!

I've never tried it with moss, but I would think you'd do it in a similar way.


----------



## sayurasem

dhgyello04 said:


> Ok ...
> I have a question about the process.
> 
> How long dose it take to dry the glue?
> How dry does the moss need to be?
> 
> Sorry for the newb question.


Same question here. I know that super glue need to be dry before putting it back into the tank. But what about the moss? Can the moss tolerate the dryness while dryin the glue?


----------



## dhgyello04

One more thing ... is it the liquid or gel?


----------



## jeremyTR

Gel i believe

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Complexity

I used liquid when I glued the anubias.

As far as the plants being dry -- they just need to be surface dry, not internally dry.


----------



## DarkCobra

Water cures superglue. That's why it glues your fingers together so quickly. 

Moist moss + moist wood + tiny bit of superglue = instant bond.

Any remaining uncured superglue cures within seconds of hitting the water.

So no real need for drying time.


----------



## TexasCichlid

Superglue does work for moss, however, the next time I do moss I will go back to tying it down. The moss will attach itself over a larger area from tying versus gluing. With gluing, you have a spot of moss that is attached but new growth will have a pretty limited opportunity to attach itself to the wood. I do like glue for anubias, however.


----------



## Kunsthure

I let the DW sit out for about 20 minutes so it wasn't sopping wet. I sandwiched the moss between two paper towels and dried it pretty much all the way. Gel is the way to go from what I've been told. 

For making my tufts of flame on DW, I gathered up the moss kind of in a "u" shape so I had a flat bottom to attach to the DW. I put down my little blob of glue, held the moss on for maybe 10 seconds then moved on to the next. 

For the Xmas moss on coral rock, I let them sit out for about 20 minutes, then blotted the moss dry. Since some of the moss was already attached, I looked for parts that weren't. I lifted them up and put the glue directly onto the moss so I could mold it to the uneven surface of the rock. I felt like I was putting on toupee glue. 

Playing it safe, I let everything sit out about 10 or 15 minutes, then back in the tank. I know superglue dries almost instantly but I was just being overly cautious. 

I've got some peacock moss in the mail so I'm going to have to figure out a different way to do it because I don't want more tufts. 

-Lisa


----------



## aweeby

some people don't even dry things out at all. but i've found that if you let the glue cure completely before (you're really just looking at 30 minutes absolute maximum) you submerge, you get less white stuff.


----------



## Kunsthure

aweeby said:


> some people don't even dry things out at all. but i've found that if you let the glue cure completely before (you're really just looking at 30 minutes absolute maximum) you submerge, you get less white stuff.


I'll have to try that with my new moss. The first tuft I made is really obviously white because I hadn't discovered a technique yet. 

Has anyone ever tried fissidens with superglue? 

-Lisa


----------



## chicken

I've glued anubias and java fern, but never tried it with moss. Guess I'll give it a try!


----------



## In.a.Box

What about crazy glued?


----------



## somewhatshocked

The trick is to spread out several strands of moss and attach it in multiple locations. 

I tend to bead out super glue gel (zig zag line) in 5-6 inch sections and then just mash lengths of moss down.

Same sort of attachment.



TexasCichlid said:


> Superglue does work for moss, however, the next time I do moss I will go back to tying it down. The moss will attach itself over a larger area from tying versus gluing. With gluing, you have a spot of moss that is attached but new growth will have a pretty limited opportunity to attach itself to the wood. I do like glue for anubias, however.


----------



## Complexity

Isn't crazy glue the same thing as super glue? I think they're just different brand names for the same stuff. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Doesn't matter which brand you choose. Cyanoacrylate is what you're looking for - specifically gel, as it provides a bit more working time.



Complexity said:


> Isn't crazy glue the same thing as super glue? I think they're just different brand names for the same stuff. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo

Crazy Glue is super glue, just a brand name. I've had good luck with moss on drift wood by attaching a lump of it with a small drop of glue, then holding the floating mass of it closer to the wood with a length of thread anchored on either end either by tying or another drop of glue This helps the moss attach itself at more points without wrapping around the wood several times, and then I can easily remove the thread later.


----------



## 50089

Wow this is great, I might try this. I'm currently using white fishing line, which looks hideous.


----------



## Kunsthure

The downside to supergluing moss:








-Lisa


----------



## Lichard

Kunsthure said:


> The downside to supergluing moss:
> View attachment 48864
> 
> 
> -Lisa


If you keep your fingers moist maybe it will attach to you :icon_lol:


----------



## somewhatshocked

A chopstick can be your best friend in a situation like this.

Or, if you're impatient like me, you just end up with rough fingertips for a day or so. Ha.



Kunsthure said:


> The downside to supergluing moss:
> View attachment 48864
> 
> 
> -Lisa


----------



## Complexity

It's acetone time! :icon_lol:


----------



## dhgyello04

Kunsthure said:


> The downside to supergluing moss:
> View attachment 48864
> 
> 
> -Lisa


LOL...

I cracked up so loud when I saw that.


----------



## Musclecar67

Gloves? LOL


----------



## APT

Has anyone tried attaching Mini pellia or subwassertang to porous rocks with this method? Not sure if it would work but wondering if it has been attempted.


----------



## chicken

APT said:


> Has anyone tried attaching Mini pellia or subwassertang to porous rocks with this method? Not sure if it would work but wondering if it has been attempted.


Not yet, but I was thinking of trying it with mini pellia. If I do, I'll report back.


----------



## Kunsthure

I'm too scared to try with a pellia. The areas that touch super glue die so I don't know how well it would bounce back. 

-Lisa


----------



## Tcal01

what brand of super glue do you use? is it a special aquarium safe brand or is it just regular super glue that you can get from the hardware store?


----------



## angelsword

I was reading my way to the end of the thread to ask if this technique would work with pellia but chicken beat me to it. Has anyone had success with super glue and pellia? I have a few other mosses. I think I'll try this out tonight.


----------



## Kunsthure

Tcal01 said:


> what brand of super glue do you use? is it a special aquarium safe brand or is it just regular super glue that you can get from the hardware store?


It's regular old super glue that you can buy at Target or Walmart. I think I used "Loc Tite" for one moss, and I think that I used actual Super Glue brand the other times. 

-Lisa


----------



## youjettisonme

For the folks considering super glue, why not just dry start it? It is more effective than glue, and you don't have to introduce unnecessary, artificial substances to your tank. With a dry start, you get more uniform, more complete adhesion as every part of the moss will stick and not just the part you covered with glue.


----------



## Kunsthure

youjettisonme said:


> For the folks considering super glue, why not just dry start it? It is more effective than glue, and you don't have to introduce unnecessary, artificial substances to your tank. With a dry start, you get more uniform, more complete adhesion as every part of the moss will stick and not just the part you covered with glue.


It's not always practical. I needed my moss in my tank ASAP, no time to dry start it. 

-Lisa


----------



## s thomas

Kunsthure said:


> Has anyone ever tried fissidens with superglue?
> 
> -Lisa











I did this just this week after reading about it here. I was making an overhang to a tunnel entrance and glued the Fissidens to lava rock. 

You can see the white parts where I wasn't too careful.

When I do It next time I'll attach more of the moss to more of the rock so it will have more opportunity to attach. A lot like the guys described above- little dabs at each end or down the strand of moss so it can really grab hold. 

That ball of peacock moss in the background is actually carefully selected portions attached to a big lava rock and it works great too.


----------



## s thomas

Kunsthure said:


> The downside to supergluing moss:
> 
> 
> -Lisa


Hhaha. Exactly what happened. This cracks me up.


----------



## s thomas

youjettisonme said:


> For the folks considering super glue, why not just dry start it? It is more effective than glue, and you don't have to introduce unnecessary, artificial substances to your tank. With a dry start, you get more uniform, more complete adhesion as every part of the moss will stick and not just the part you covered with glue.


This is actually a great idea that I didn't consider, so thanks for pointing it out. I will totally try this.


----------



## s thomas

Post-tard-itis


----------



## s thomas

Double post


----------



## angelsword

youjettisonme said:


> For the folks considering super glue, why not just dry start it? It is more effective than glue, and you don't have to introduce unnecessary, artificial substances to your tank. With a dry start, you get more uniform, more complete adhesion as every part of the moss will stick and not just the part you covered with glue.


How would that work? Like with say Java moss on driftwood?


----------



## ineedfire

Wouldn't the rest of the moss stick to the dw/stone after a little bit of time anyway?


----------



## s thomas

angelsword said:


> How would that work? Like with say Java moss on driftwood?


There's some really good tutorials here...
But basically you just apply the moss to your hardscape before filling or "flooding" your tank. Keep it moist, and under lights like it will have when under water, and in a few weeks depending on conditions it will attach itself to the hardscape instead of fluttering around in the current.


----------



## ineedfire

s thomas said:


> There's some really good tutorials here...
> But basically you just apply the moss to your hardscape before filling or "flooding" your tank. Keep it moist, and under lights like it will have when under water, and in a few weeks depending on conditions it will attach itself to the hardscape instead of fluttering around in the current.


Once the moss has taken you would add other plants just before flooding, correct?


----------



## Kunsthure

ineedfire said:


> Once the moss has taken you would add other plants just before flooding, correct?


Yes. It's supposed to be easier that way. I like doing it in water, then I can see what it's really going to look like. 

-Lisa


----------



## Chlorophile

I've used superglue many times and I don't wait for it to dry. 

I've often applied superglue to the moss and then plunged it underwater and quickly pressed it against driftwood - cures in about 5 seconds and is bonded.


----------



## HybridHerp

I was trying this today
worked well for me and moss, not so well for me and anubias 
I found it easier actually to keep the moss moist while doing this
I also learned the hard way the value of gloves for doing this, I had to use tweezers to pull the superglue moss combo off of my thumb lol


----------



## neueklare_ein

Do I glue moss "one by one" (I don't know what the right quatifier for moss is...a strand?) or do I glue one whole clump onto a rock?


----------



## Kunsthure

neueklare_ein said:


> Do I glue moss "one by one" (I don't know what the right quatifier for moss is...a strand?) or do I glue one whole clump onto a rock?


I think it depends on the moss and how you want it to grow. I made little U-shaped clumps of it because I want to encourage it to grow up in a poof. Same kinda thing with my fissidens. With the peacock, I grabbed several strands and glued them down in a line to fit the DW. 

-Lisa


----------



## In.a.Box

This will save ppl if there was pic step by step.


----------



## 82nd_Airborne

> This will save ppl if there was pic step by step.


This is really not that complicated. Just grab your rock or wood, or whatever, pat it dry, slap some super glue gel on it and press a clump/strand/whatever you want to it. It all depends on the look you want.


----------



## s thomas

82nd_Airborne said:


> This is really not that complicated. Just grab your rock or wood, or whatever, pat it dry, slap some super glue gel on it and press a clump/strand/whatever you want to it. It all depends on the look you want.


Yup.

I don't even pat it dry most of the time:

Object 1 + Glue + Object 2 = aquascape 

Of course you quickly find out the more aesthetically pleasing ways to do it after the first try or so.

I think I read Lisa even likes to glue hers right in the aquarium so she will see how it hangs and flows and gets the look she wants just right. 

Have fun!

(and post pics for the rest of us fish nerds to see how it worked out!)


----------



## s thomas

HybridHerp said:


> I was trying this today
> worked well for me and moss, not so well for me and anubias


bummer! What happened?

This usually works great for me, enough to make me not feel bad about how terrible I did with the moss. Haha 







Sorry for junk photos but I just chose a feature on the rock I could drape the roots across, threw a bead the size of the rhizome and slapped it on. Then used little pearls of glue to get the roots where I wanted them.
You can see the white where the super glue dried of that helps.


----------



## Complexity

I wouldn't glue the roots on. Just glue the rhizome. I prefer to trim the old roots to encourage new roots to grow. The new roots will attach themselves to the rock.


----------



## s thomas

Complexity said:


> I wouldn't glue the roots on. Just glue the rhizome. I prefer to trim the old roots to encourage new roots to grow. The new roots will attach themselves to the rock.


Good advice. If you use a lot of glue it can be unsightly in your rock too :embarrassed:


----------



## Kunsthure

s thomas said:


> I think I read Lisa even likes to glue hers right in the aquarium so she will see how it hangs and flows and gets the look she wants just right.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> (and post pics for the rest of us fish nerds to see how it worked out!)


You mean me Lisa? I don't glue in the tanks. I let stuff dry pretty well first, it's easier to work with smaller bits of moss if it is dry IME.

All the moss in this picture has been glued down. Flame poofs on DW, fissidens bush on big rock, mystery moss on small coral rock and Phoenix on the other DW. You can still see the white of the glue on the second DW. It didn't really turn out how I wanted it. 









But if people would like, I will do a pic-by-pic guide when I glue some windelov down for me daughter. But that won't be for another week because I'm out of town. 

-Lisa


----------



## HybridHerp

s thomas said:


> bummer! What happened?
> 
> This usually works great for me, enough to make me not feel bad about how terrible I did with the moss. Haha


I just couldn't get it to stick well. was being difficult so I could only get part of it on although was enough to allow for it to stay in place anyways so it's no big deal

the plant is still alive and doing fine I'm just terrible at glueing things lol


----------



## Complexity

Trimming the roots off of anubias makes it much easier to glue the rhizome onto the rock. You have to spread the roots apart until you expose a flat part of the rhizome. Then add just a tiny bit of glue to the rhizome and press it onto the rock. I hold mine there for a few seconds until it has set.

The main secret is to get the roots out of the way and get good, solid contact between the rhizome and the rock. Superglue does not work well with gaps.


----------



## nicks7.1985

if i glue the moss to the underside of the driftwood (its not laying on the substrate) ... would the moss float upwards and attach to the upper part too and hide the white of the glue?


----------



## Complexity

I just glued fissidens onto a cave. Dang hard to do the way I did it, but if it works, the whole thing should be covered. With the fissidens I had left, I'm seeing if I can get it to attach itself to a rock using a "dry" start method of sorts. We'll see which method works best.


----------



## Kunsthure

nicks7.1985 said:


> if i glue the moss to the underside of the driftwood (its not laying on the substrate) ... would the moss float upwards and attach to the upper part too and hide the white of the glue?


I don't understand what you mean. 

-Lisa


----------



## madness

I use this to attach moss and anubias and java fern to driftwood.

Cyanoacrylite gel is the best to work with.

30 seconds or so and it is usually set up well enough for moss to stay in place. Heavier stuff like full plants (anubias, java fern, etc.) might take a little while longer to solidify enough to stay in place.

As long as your moss isn't mulched up into very small shavings then it works pretty well. If you have some longer/clumpier moss then it is a lot easier to hide the glue spots.

With good java moss I have some pieces are totally covered in moss to where you can't even see the driftwood. With Fissidens it looks clumpier because I don't have much luck getting the Fissidens to actually grow in my tanks so that it doesn't fill in much.


----------



## Complexity

Cyanoacrylate gel is the same thing as super glue gel. That's just the name of the ingredient.

You can see it on the front of the super glue gel container: http://www.officestockusa.com/product_images/m/126/1000x1000_SGCSGG2__28045_zoom.jpg


----------



## tumbleweedz

I untied several moss covered rocks today and glued instead. They look much better. I had glue and moss stuck to my fingers, but used an emery board on them and now they are clean. Fun stuff.


----------



## Kunsthure

Is there a desire for a step-by-step picture description on this? I'm going to be doing this today for my daughter so it's the perfect time. 

-Lisa


----------



## 50089

I just read about using hairnet to attach mosses to wood and rocks and I must say it seems to work well so far. The hairnet is practically invisible under the lights (the glue for me always showed some ugly white although I probably added too much). Just make sure it's tied securely underneath so that fish can't get caught in the netting.


----------



## Devonviolet

brilliant thread! thankyou, my mosses and anubias will be posted friday.... so this came just in time!


----------

